#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Which Engineering career to choose...?

## Abhishektickoo31

Which field is more good.....as i am interested in all of them......Computer engineering...Mechanical engineering Areospace engineering....Automobile engineering....





  Similar Threads: engineering is the future's career.. Career In Civil Engineering Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries..

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi Abhishek...

Choosing an engineering trade depends on your interest levels...dont just go by the names!! Here's a compiled list of all the branches, their pros, cons, & some details that will help you make an informed decision...

*1) Aeronautical / Aerospace Engineering:* Get   geared to an adventurous career where you will deal with the   development of new technology in aviation, space exploration   & defence system. You will find work with the aerospace   industry, R&D with various government agencies.
  Top recruiters: PSU s like HAL, NAL; DRDO, ISRO, AIR INDIA, Kingfisher,   Indigo & Civil Aviation department. 


*2) Automobile Engineering:* The rapid and ongoing   technological advancement has ushered in a new era of hi-tech   vehicles. It will be your duty to design, test, and develop   vehicles and components from concept to production stage. You can   also work at managerial and executive levels in automobile   manufacturing industry. Or find a job in R&D, design,   maintenance, sales. 

*Top recruiters:* Maruti, Tata, Appollo Tyres,   Hero Honda, Bajaj, Ashok Leyland. 


*3) Biotechnology:* You can also pursue   Bioinformatics, biomedical engineering, genetics. Besides   research, you will also be involved in designing and development   of prosthetic devices which replaces or enhances the function of   missing body parts or organs. You can find employment in   pharmaceutical firms, chemical, agricultural, bio-processing   industries, research. 
*Top recruiters:* Hindustan Lever Ltd, Thapar   Group, Biocon, Tata, Biocon India Ltd. 


*4) Chemical Engineering:* When you convert raw   material (chemicals) to useful forms such as soap from sodium   hydroxide with the application of physical, life science. You   will work in chemical, pharmaceutical, mineral based,   petromechanical, fertilizers, insecticides, herbicides, food   processing and paints industries.
  Top recruiters: BPCL, HCL, Indian Oil, Gail, Ranbaxy. 


*5) Agricultural Engineering:* When you apply   engineering science & technology to agricultural production   and procession. You will be performing tasks like planning,   supervising and managing irrigation, drainage, water control   system, perform environmental impact assessment and agricultural   product processing. Find employment in food processing,   packaging, food machinery, pharmaceutical industry, and health   care firms. 
*Top recruiters:* ITC,   Amul Dairy, Nestle India, Escorts 


*6) Computer Science & IT:* It deals with the   use of computers and computer software to convert, store,   protect, process, transmit and retrieve information. The basic   difference between Computer Science & IT is that while former   deals with designing and development of new software, hardware   and parts of computer, IT aims at designing and managing   computer-based information system, including software and   hardware. Find employment in IT, ITES,   database management, Telecommunication, computer hardware and   software implementation, web designing, etc. 
*Top recruiters:* TCS,   Wipro, Microsoft, Google, IBM, Cisco,   Accenture, etc 


*7) Electrical Engineering:* Get ready to   research, develop and operate electrical machinery and   components. You will also design applications for generating   electrical power for other branches of engineering. You can also   find employment in manufacturing, process, robotics, automobile,   aviation industries. 
*Top recruiters:* BHEL,   NHPC, Power Grid, Jindal Steel &   Power, L&T. 


*8) Mechanical Engineering:* This field involves   designing, installing, manufacturing and operation of engines,   machines, robotics, and cooling systems. You can find employment   in automotive, aerospace, chemical, computer, power generation   industries. 
*Top recruiters:* DRDO,   GAIL, NTPC,   BHEL, Indian Oil and Tata Motors. 


*9) Civil Engineering:* This is the oldest and one   of the most important fields of engineering. Civil engineers play   a vital role in creating man-made environment and protecting the   natural environment. You will be constructing and maintaining   infrastructure like roads, bridges, tunnels, dams, canals, power   plants.
  Top recruiters: DMRC, Jaypee Jaiprakash   Associates, Reliance Infra, L&T (ECC). 


*10) Mining Engineering:* This engineering field   involves extraction of non-metallic and metallic ores and energy   sources like oil, coal, petroleum. You will also find employment   in construction industry and waste disposal industry. 
*Top recruiters:* HPCL,   GAIL, ArcelorMittal, Jindal Steel,   IOC, MMDC. 


    Ps: Compiled from various sources and experts views.

----------


## spearss91

*i am doing Computer Science & IT  engineering. Next generation is based on the computer for all his working.. A  lot of money has in the IT sector...So i choose this* carrier...

----------


## cynusalisa

You should go for Computer science engineering.....I am also doing computer science engineering from GGI University and This course has really a good scope in future............

----------


## john06

*1) Aeronautical / Aerospace Engineering: Get geared to an adventurous career where you will deal with the development of new technology in aviation, space exploration & defence system. You will find work with the aerospace industry, R&D with various government agencies.
Top recruiters: PSU s like HAL, NAL; DRDO, ISRO, AIR INDIA, Kingfisher, Indigo & Civil Aviation department. 


2) Automobile Engineering: The rapid and ongoing technological advancement has ushered in a new era of hi-tech vehicles. It will be your duty to design, test, and develop vehicles and components from concept to production stage. You can also work at managerial and executive levels in automobile manufacturing industry. Or find a job in R&D, design, maintenance, sales. 

Top recruiters: Maruti, Tata, Appollo Tyres, Hero Honda, Bajaj, Ashok Leyland. 


3) Biotechnology: You can also pursue Bioinformatics, biomedical engineering, genetics. Besides research, you will also be involved in designing and development of prosthetic devices which replaces or enhances the function of missing body parts or organs. You can find employment in pharmaceutical firms, chemical, agricultural, bio-processing industries, research. 
Top recruiters: Hindustan Lever Ltd, Thapar Group, Biocon, Tata, Biocon India Ltd. 


Read more: Which Engineering career to choose...? - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1tEw40H00*

----------

